# Nero power calibration failure



## kev7706 (Dec 23, 2003)

My drive reports "power calibration error" after the first few seconds of the DVD burn process and will not allow me to continue burning (see log below). I'm using an NEC-3540a along with the latest version of Nero. I've read that bad media can be the cause - I've got Mitsubishi [MCC 02RG20]. Also, outdated firmware could be the cause. However, I've used the same drive, firmware and blanks for several successful burns before running into this problem. I've tried 3 times while restarting after each failure with no luck. Please advise. Thanks.

Nero log:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 7/17/2002 9:20:56 AM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 4:35:34 PM 
Nero version: 6.6.0.3
Recorder: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A> Version: 1.01 - HA 1 TA 1 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B>Version: 0D20 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : ST340014A atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163 D: CDRom0
_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 766MB (785392kB)
Free physical memory: 435MB (445944kB)
Memory in use : 43 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

19.2.2006
UDF/ISO compilation
5:28:51 PM	#1 Phase 112 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
DVD-Video files reallocation started

5:28:51 PM	#2 Phase 114 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

5:28:51 PM	#3 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6168
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet :FALSE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : FALSE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

5:28:51 PM	#4 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
DVD-Video files sorted

5:28:51 PM	#5 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

5:28:51 PM	#6 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A running

5:28:51 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3286
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

5:28:51 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3286
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

5:28:51 PM	#9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3151
Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media

5:28:51 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2283369 (507:24.69, 4459MB)

5:28:51 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

5:28:51 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
Recorder: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: MCC 02 - RG20 
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

5:28:51 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

5:28:51 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2283520 (2283520) = #2283520/507:26.70
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2283520 blocks [_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

5:28:51 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1040
Prepare recorder [_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 381681664, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
2283520 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

5:28:51 PM	#16 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files started

5:28:51 PM	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4038
Cache writing successful.

5:28:51 PM	#18 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files completed

5:28:51 PM	#19 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

5:28:51 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2596
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

5:28:51 PM	#21 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2248
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

5:28:51 PM	#22 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21025
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON

5:28:51 PM	#23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2389
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

5:28:51 PM	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8315
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 5
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26127F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 2FE10 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 2FFA0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 FE 10 00 02 FF A0 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

5:28:53 PM	#25 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1282
17:28:53.406 - _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A\H1 T1 : Queue again later

5:29:22 PM	#26 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03340000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x73 0x03

5:29:22 PM	#27 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Power calibration error

5:29:22 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

5:29:22 PM	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

5:29:22 PM	#30 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2632
EndDAO: Last written address was -1

5:29:22 PM	#31 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/17/2001 1:07:32 PM 
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=16877 bytes, created 7/17/2002 8:53:02 AM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.28a, size=20640 bytes, created 12/4/2005 11:12:26 PM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/3/2004 11:59:42 PM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I did a search and I found this solution, see if it helps.

1 on desktop click start
2 select control panel
3 click on administrative tools
4 click on services
5 browse your way down to IMAPI CD BURNING COM SERVICE
6 right click (on IMAPI) then select properties
7 in the middle of the window it will say start up type.click on the arrow to the right and select disabled.
8 make sure you click APPLY


----------



## kev7706 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, John. Will try when I get home.


----------



## chunckylover69 (Aug 16, 2008)

Had and fixed this problem a few times now with different drives. 

WRONG: Its NOT the media, i've used good and crap media that worked fine for 100's of burns, then one day "POWER CALIBRATION FAILURE" during a read/write. 

WHY: It's a dirty drive/laser. Otherwise your laser is going-dead.

FIX: Clean your DVD/CDrom drive. Blow air in the drive or open it up and clean the laser head with a Qtip+Reb alcohol.


----------

